# ישראל קארי



## hasse

Hi folks,

This text is on a grave stone in Finland. Two words - the first one we guess is Israel - but the other one??

Can anybody help who understands hebrew?

Hasse


----------



## talshanir

I just saw two words, Israel and "Carry" (in all its variations) Kary, Curry, etc.


----------



## hasse

talshanir said:


> I just saw two words, Israel and "Carry" (in all its variations) Kary, Curry, etc.



Thanks. So it might be a name? Is there any chance that it could be an hebrew word as it is a woman buried here in 1902.


----------



## talshanir

Yes, it might be a name, but may be it is a man: first name Israel, last name: Karry or something similar.

by the way, are you sure it is not in Yiddish?

It might also be an acronym, but I don´t know what.


----------



## hasse

talshanir said:


> Yes, it might be a name, but may be it is a man: first name Israel, last name: Karry or something similar.
> 
> by the way, are you sure it is not in Yiddish?
> 
> It might also be an acronym, but I don´t know what.


Hebrew was just a guess, since the first word did fit the israel -word. If it would be Yiddish - isn't Yiddish quite near Hebrew? 

Since the womans name was Saara, ie. Sara in Finnish it feels safe to think that she was jewish.


----------



## Gadyc

Can you provide some more info about grave stone content.

I guess קארי is a family name.


----------



## hasse

Gadyc said:


> Can you provide some more info about grave stone content.
> 
> I guess קארי is a family name.



The family names on the stone are quite different, all "standard" Finnish names. The genealogy, as I understood this morning, indicates that Saara wasn't Jewish, nor was her husband. Saara and Sara was and is a common given name in Finland. 

Saara was born in 1823 and died 1902. The rest of the grave stone is a standard Finnish one from that time. The Hebrew text seems to have been keyed in later than the rest of the text. Additionally a David star is entered before the original surname of Saara. One other thing is that they lived in an area which was more or less 100% lutheran.
However Finland had got under Russian rule in 1809 and Jewish migrants started moving to Finland from Russia at that time. Also the Tatars came to Finland the same time - so we had much new influences culturally from South-East.

One thing I have dug into is if the mark could be connected to the acts of the Russian Karaites. Farfetched of course...


> During the 18th century, Russian Karaites spread many myths externally which freed them from various anti-Semitic laws that affected other Jews. Avraham Firkovich helped establish these ideas by *forging tombstones in Crimea which bear inscriptions stating that those buried were descendants of the Lost Tribes of Israel.*


But - still it is a complete mystery for us. A quite unusual inscription in a grave stone in that area.

Hasse


----------



## Gadyc

!!!!


> One thing I have dug into is if the mark could be connected to the acts of the Russian Karaites. Farfetched of course...
> 
> Quote:
> During the 18th century, Russian Karaites spread many myths externally which freed them from various anti-Semitic laws that affected other Jews. Avraham Firkovich helped establish these ideas by *forging tombstones in Crimea which bear inscriptions stating that those buried were descendants of the Lost Tribes of Israel.*
> But - still it is a complete mystery for us. A quite unusual inscription in a grave stone in that area.


 
Karaite is spell in Hebrew: קראי. on the stone you have קארי.

Wild guess:
ישראל - Isreal - mentions this was a Jew.
קארי - Karaite (misplled) - mentions a Karaite. 

If both hebrew words don't refer to specific names, Maybe it mention the list refers to Jewish or Karaites people.


----------

